# How many of you know this piece?



## 8opus (Jul 17, 2021)

Who discovered this piece today?

I spent most of my life in the complete ignorance of this piece. It's being interpreted by Argerich/Abbado so it can't be that unknown...

You don't want to miss the part that starts around 13:57 and last pretty much till the end of the piece. It's beautiful.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's not unknown at all; ArkivMusic lists 50 recordings.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I don't know exactly when I heard it for the first time, I guess I was around 30 (around 2002-03), so I spent more than half of my life without having heard it but I think I knew of its existence long before that from some guidebook or so. After the oboe concerto it is probably the best known concertante work of Strauss.


----------



## 8opus (Jul 17, 2021)

It makes me feel pretty ignorant. haha Well, I hope at least one person discovers it because of this post.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Kreisler jr said:


> I don't know exactly when I heard it for the first time, I guess I was around 30 (around 2002-03), so I spent more than half of my life without having heard it but I think I knew of its existence long before that from some guidebook or so. After the oboe concerto it is probably the best known concertante work of Strauss.


This is indeed well known, and I think you've made a good choice for it with pianist Martha Argerich. Her teacher Friedrich Gulda would be another good choice. I am also a fan of the horn concertos and the violin sonata, but I don't think those qualify as 'little known' either. Perhaps the Capriccio for string sextet, another favorite of mine? Some very modern harmony in that.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

If it is any consolation the Burleske is probably not among the best known/most often played top 50 piano concertos/concert pieces. Like several other worthwhile concert pieces/short concertos (e.g. Weber, Schumann, Franck, Fauré etc.) it is a bit in the shadow of longer pieces.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of Strauss, but would choose this piece among 5 selected, favourite works by him.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I've had it on CD for about 30 years already....


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

joen_cph said:


> I'm not a big fan of Strauss, but would choose this piece among 5 selected, favourite works by him.


Yes, it's a favorite of mine (relatively speaking in that I also don't much care for Strauss in general) as well, and would be among my top 5 Strauss non-vocal works.


----------



## 8opus (Jul 17, 2021)

Here I foolishly thought I was doing a good deed by presenting this piece. hahaha Better luck next time.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

8opus said:


> Here I foolishly thought I was doing a good deed by presenting this piece. hahaha Better luck next time.


You posted a very fine performance by Argerich and Abbado, didn't you? So that was a good deed. As Kreisler jr. mentioned, this is one of those shorter pieces sometimes overshadowed by full length concertos. If you were old enough to remember the ancient days of the vinyl LP, you'd have seen that pieces like this would be paired with something else, and so have to share the publicity.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I think it's pretty circumstantial, if, or when, one gets to know the piece. Certainly not among the most well-known ones.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

There's another thread on the Burleske linked below.

Richard Strauss Burleske anyone?


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

8opus said:


> Who discovered this piece today?
> 
> I spent most of my life in the complete ignorance of this piece. It's being interpreted by Argerich/Abbado so it can't be that unknown...
> 
> You don't want to miss the part that starts around 13:57 and last pretty much till the end of the piece. It's beautiful.


This would be more unknown to many. Shades of the Alpine Symphony to come.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

All the same comment + 1


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

8opus said:


> It makes me feel pretty ignorant. haha Well, I hope at least one person discovers it because of this post.


Burleske?
For me that word conjures up images somewhat different from those of Argerich, Abbado, and a symphony orchestra.

Many readers here already know I have never taken well to much of Richard Strauss's music. I will include this work in the mix. I do recall hearing it many years ago, on a vinyl disc. At the time it did not strike my interest. I admit I haven't listened to the piece for decades. Maybe it's time for a return to it. Tastes do change over time. Though I still generally frown upon most of R. Strauss music I hear, I remain a fan of the _Four Last Songs_, _Also Sprach Zarathustra_, and the opera _Elektra_.

I see I have the piece on one of the Hyperion "Romantic Piano Concerto" series discs, number 53, sharing the CD with the Piano Concerto In F Minor Op 114 by Max Reger. I haven't heard _that_ Concerto in a while, too. Maybe you just decided the programming for my next in-home concert!


----------

